# my daily driver



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

eh im bored.....here are some pics

before suspension









its naked









dirty engine









old setup


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

In a few months time your ride will be dope.
When ya gonna update it?
By the way your fuels kinda low.hehe(fuel gauge)


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

you running a HS TURBO?!? nice car by the way


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not HS*

Check his sig. it's a very nicely done custom made setup!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

This is what it says if I wanna look at the first link 
"The page you're attempting to access currently does not exist at this location"


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my webspace is on an ASU server.....sometimes it down for maintenance.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice ride, Javier. Good job on the custom turbo!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

how long did it take you to do the custom turbo?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

it took me about a year to save $ and buy/trade for parts and pieces. the fabrication took a couple of weeks.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Well if this beast is your Daily Driver....I don't even want to ask what your Weekend Warrior is....?? JK, but nice car. I also ilke how you took the IC pipes up and under the bumper/rad. like that. What have you/did you fill in those other pillar cups with?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe....thanks
i sold the pillar pod and put the gauges on the steering column. its easier to glance at them this way.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

where did you get the piping and intercooler from!?!?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i made the piping out of 304 stainless 90 deg mandrel bends. i made the FMIC endtanks with a brake out of AL sheet and tig'd them to the core. the core is an extruded tube design. forge or power should be able to fab a similar setup.


----------

